# Sick new pedals!! Tioga Monoblock!!



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Wow, alot of you have already seen these pedals because they are in the July decline mag. They are sick!! Just wanted to post this for people who haven't seen them yet. They are targeted towards street riders. http://tiogausa.com/monoblock.html 
There is the monoblock XL and the regular monoblock. I have one question though... the regular(smaller) uses "Sealed cartridge w/ Bushing." The XL (larger) uses "Cartridge and Needle Bearings." Whats better? Anyway, I'll leave a pic and the link is already above.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Needle Bearings are super stiff.


I'd go with the XL's..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Needle bearings are much better.


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

i think those look awesome.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

those look good 
super flashy though


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)

ill pass


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

great for shinburgers!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

really nice looking pedals, but I prefere pedals that have some concave to them


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

those pedals look like they totally suck. no concave, no centrally located pins. if trial an error experience has taught me anything, those pedals would have sh!tty grip despite their look. besides, they look like a jr high school shop project...........


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

teh ghey


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

i'll stay with my Syncros Mentals. i like the concavity on mine. those look too flat. plus i question how nice they will look after being scratched up with that polished surface. but whatever, they're cool. target price?

bushings can be great too. atom lab pedals are bushings and no bearings...i don't anticipate them being junk. i have not used mine yet so i cannot report.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea now that i think about my sun ringle's r better


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

maybe just too much


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ever since i took my first look at those in decline....i have thought they look like they would suck....basically just a block of metal with pins sticking out. no concave....or shape what so ever. they are probably super heavy too. not for me but kind of cool. my tioga mx something or other pedals are awesome...just need to swap out the pins for the allen head type.


----------



## giant alameda rider (Apr 5, 2006)

those look like something out of a James Bond movie. It would have better use as a pencil holder than pedal.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Im with MX_599 Id take syncros anyday over those


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

i think i would rather have these


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

man i need a new set of flats for street riding cause right now i'm just risking it and jumping clipped in cause my pedals are sh*t. of course it's extra scary tweakin the bike out and hoping your foot will go back into your pedal. 

if these had some central grip on them i'd get em, but i think i'm going to have to look at the 50/50's cause i've always loved those... unless someone else has better ideas... and cheap is good for me! however not neccessary


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

If you take all the pins out of one side they would grind like no other, of course they would look like complete **** after that but who cares.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Can't you take any pedal that has removable pins and put longer pins in?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes. Using longer pins towards the outside and shorter pins on the inside would give it a more concave feel.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i feel like those pedals would suck big time. like if you got any sort of mud or anything on the bottom of your shoe, you'd be fvcked. they dont look like they'd be particularly good for any mountain application cause of that...they look tight as sh!t though but i'd only wanna rock them on like a cruiser or something.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

As soon as I saw them I felt my shins tingle...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mack-a-nator said:


> yea now that i think about my sun ringle's r better


Except that they break if they so much as see a rock coming towards them


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

not to mention those are probably HEAVY

BTW those 5050's suck grip wise, all my friends that own ---> sell

specialized lo pro mag 2's are pretty much the shiz

expensive but concave with replacable and well spaced pins, round(not wrench shaped) pedal interface for rigidity, very light, super low profile and 2 cartridge bearings + 1needle bearing + 1 bushing in each pedal. noice. 

avoid the original version tho (lo pro mags, new version == lo pro mag 2's), hard to install, bad bearings, and develop play quickly due to screwed up C-clip.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Its all about those


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

Fox787 said:


> Its all about those


Jeez those things look terrible. They look like they would rip up your shin and give u some disease.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

im getting them too


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

great mudd shedding...........


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

It's for street riders...like he said, kids.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

for all the haters.... put some skateboard griptape on them. Just like the FLY bmx Ruben Alcantara pedals.
like the original poster mentioned, they are for STREET riding! where strength and grinds are at a premium over lightweight, and yes, even grip. 

what is with the mental pushers here? jeez.... that said, I wouldn't trade my Hamiltons for any of them.


----------

